# Anyone into rod building?



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

This is my first build, it’s a Blue Halo 3wt blank. I have just finished wrapping the guides now I just need to coat them and epoxy the reel seat in place and I’ll be done.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My Dad passed on the rod building knowledge to me back in the 70's. I've made a few since then but haven't made any for many years. I do have a Salmon Rod that I made that is a one piece rod 9' long.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Used to in college and then made one not much after I got out. 

Need to get back into it. Funny, as a starving college student, I used an electric can opener I bought from the DI to turn the first rod I made as the flex coat set until the motor burned out. Then I found a watch case display at the same DI and tore out the motor and used it to do the others. Still have it today.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I built custom fishing rods for over 30 years.

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/10-equipment/17301-does-anyone-make-their-own-rods-lures-2.html


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Wow wyogoob! That is some amazing work! I finished up my rod today. Definitely not perfect but I am pleased with it. I think I learned a lot too so my next rod should be better  I wanted to keep it pretty simple so I didn't do any trim bands or anything. Maybe next time.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I enjoy building fly rods. I build one or two a year at this point. I'm certainly no pro but they usually turn out pretty good. Turning grips and real seat inserts has become my favorite part and lets you turn out rods that don't look like anything off the shelf. I'm working on a 3 wt right now for my brother in law.


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Nice! I am thinking I may build one for my wife next and maybe some for my kids. I do a bit of machining so I think it would be fun to make my own hardware as well as turn my own grip and reel seat.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Looks good!, I just received my first catalog in the mail from MudHole. Debating on jumping into the rod making world myself.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

Roboz said:


> Looks good!, I just received my first catalog in the mail from MudHole. Debating on jumping into the rod making world myself.


It's kind of addicting. I planned on building 3 2wt fly rods for a few of my fishing buddies. While I was building those, I was already thinking about what I wanted to build next. I've build about a dozen now. I'm not good enough to even try selling them and I don't really need another rod so I basically sink money into building one or two a year and then give them to people. It can get a little pricey but it's fun.


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Roboz said:


> Looks good!, I just received my first catalog in the mail from MudHole. Debating on jumping into the rod making world myself.


Do it! I really enjoyed it. Just take your time with it, don't rush it and you'll end up with a rod that you are really proud of. I went and fished my new rod today and had a blast! It's a great little rod, and it looks really sweet out in the sun!


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Love it! Do you take orders? I've got a buddy who is starting a rod business and wants to get a supplier. Or is it more of a hobby? Either way, great work!


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Definitely just a hobby. What is the name of your friends business?


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

teledan said:


> Definitely just a hobby. What is the name of your friends business?


Black Sheep Flyfishing


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Cool, is this his company?

https://www.blacksheepsportinggoods.com/


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I just came across this post and thought I may resurrect it a bit. I built my first fly rod as a Christmas present the year I was graduating from college. A Sage DSII 9' 5wt. I built it in the Riverdale Angler's Inn and Chad and Wade helped guide me through the steps and offered a bunch of advice and help. It turned out good and not long after ward, my wife took that rod away as her own. I built a G Loomis GLX 9' 6wt next and loved that rod. Eventually I sold it so I could buy a spotting scope. I almost immediately bought a G Loomis IMX 9' 5wt and built it up. Great rod that saw a lot of action over the years. Then I broke the tip while fishing the middle Provo. I still had another G Loomis GLX 9' 6wt blank and figured someday I would build that one up. In the meantime, I fished a rod I picked up at Cabelas prior to the BPS purchase and it has done ok.

Well, now that my youngest is about to become a Senior in High School, I have decided it is time to build up that GLX blank that I still have sitting here in a PVC tube. I am just now starting to put together my "wishlist" of cork handles, reel seats and which guide to use. I had built a rod wrapper way back when, but always borrowed the rod turner/dryer. This go around, I will need to either find one to borrow or finally buy one. If I do that, I will need to build more than one. You all get that I know. 

Anyway, where do you all like to pick up your reel seats and handles? And, I really like a fighting butt on my fast action 6 wt rods for fishing big reservoirs and potentially big fish. But I can't remember the rules on how a fighting butt works. Any advice on what to buy in that regard?

Thanks a million!

FH


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ve never built a rod. It’s always been on my “to-do list.” I just have never taken the chance to do it. But a classic GLX 690-4? That is worthy of the best of the best, and definitely worth holding onto forever!

I’d love to see the finished product.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I’ve never built a rod. It’s always been on my “to-do list.” I just have never taken the chance to do it. But a classic GLX 690-4? That is worthy of the best of the best, and definitely worth holding onto forever!
> 
> I’d love to see the finished product.


It is actually a 690-2, but I loved the other one and had bought both of the blanks at the same time as a "color" blem. First one you couldn't tell a difference at all between it and the "first quality" versions. This blank I have left, has some unique opaque "brown/red" woven into the material in the bottom section that is noticeable, but the top half is perfectly colored. Either way, it is still very nice. Getting way excited to build it up. I will post pics when I get it finished.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not into rod rebuilding... I am however into "rod repair". I bought a big assortment of eyelets long ago, and its been mighty handy to fix a broken one.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

690-2…even MORE of a classic!

I’m excited for you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Firehawk said:


> I just came across this post and thought I may resurrect it a bit. I built my first fly rod as a Christmas present the year I was graduating from college. A Sage DSII 9' 5wt. I built it in the Riverdale Angler's Inn and Chad and Wade helped guide me through the steps and offered a bunch of advice and help. It turned out good and not long after ward, my wife took that rod away as her own. I built a G Loomis GLX 9' 6wt next and loved that rod. Eventually I sold it so I could buy a spotting scope. I almost immediately bought a G Loomis IMX 9' 5wt and built it up. Great rod that saw a lot of action over the years. Then I broke the tip while fishing the middle Provo. I still had another G Loomis GLX 9' 6wt blank and figured someday I would build that one up. In the meantime, I fished a rod I picked up at Cabelas prior to the BPS purchase and it has done ok.
> 
> Well, now that my youngest is about to become a Senior in High School, I have decided it is time to build up that GLX blank that I still have sitting here in a PVC tube. I am just now starting to put together my "wishlist" of cork handles, reel seats and which guide to use. I had built a rod wrapper way back when, but always borrowed the rod turner/dryer. This go around, I will need to either find one to borrow or finally buy one. If I do that, I will need to build more than one. You all get that I know.
> 
> ...


I've got my reel seats from a number of places, some of which are out of business now. Cabela's, Angler's Workshop, Mud Hole, Jann's Netcraft.....others

You may want to try a reel seat with a removable fighting butt.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, my rod is done. Some of you asked me to post a photo or two, so I will add them to this post. Ended up buying most of my stuff from Proof Fly Fishing. Really like the cork grip, fighting butt and reel seat. I was reminded how tough it is to use thin thread while wrapping up over the guide foot. Broke a bunch of thread over the course of a few nights. 












































It turned out nice. I used the generous front lawn of my local ward house last night to practice casting. I can definitely tell that I have not been fly fishing in far too long. I was so horrible at casting. Amazing how fast we can forget how to do something that we used to be so good at.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks great. Enjoy fishing it. I just ordered cork rings to start grips for my next 2. Don't tell my wife. She just doesn't understand why I could possibly "need" another fly rod.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

slapwater said:


> Looks great. Enjoy fishing it. I just ordered cork rings to start grips for my next 2. Don't tell my wife. She just doesn't understand why I could possibly "need" another fly rod.


"Need" has nothing to do with it. Lol. Just explain it is either fly rods or golf clubs or women. Let her pick which is best.  




My wife wouldn't have fallen for that either. We have to use the Needs vs Wants calculator. Needs is way easier to sell, so I totally get it.


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

That turned out great Firehawk!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Firehawk said:


> Well, my rod is done. Some of you asked me to post a photo or two, so I will add them to this post. Ended up buying most of my stuff from Proof Fly Fishing. Really like the cork grip, fighting butt and reel seat. I was reminded how tough it is to use thin thread while wrapping up over the guide foot. Broke a bunch of thread over the course of a few nights.
> View attachment 152066
> View attachment 152067
> View attachment 152068
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Just ordered up another blank and associated materials. It was so satisfying to build one that I am going to do it again. NorthFork Composites LMX 10' 6wt is coming up.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Rod Building? As a youth I would go down along the creek and cut a willow stick. With knife strip off the bark, then make loops out of baling wire. A length of line and some leader. No reel, you would wrap a bit of excess line on the butt of pole. These poles would be about 8 feet long.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

jlofthouse16 said:


> Rod Building? As a youth I would go down along the creek and cut a willow stick. With knife strip off the bark, then make loops out of baling wire. A length of line and some leader. No reel, you would wrap a bit of excess line on the butt of pole. These poles would be about 8 feet long.


 I built a few of those type of rods in my youth as well. Fun times for sure. Didn't do a great job casting a WF fly line though. 😁


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Never had a fly line to worry about. We would fish with worms or bullheads.


----------

